# Hyper/Hypo???



## Krislena (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,

I am a otherwise healthy 28 year old female. When I was 18 I had blood work reflect hypOthyroidism but when I was sent to a specialist, they repeated the labs and said there was nothing wrong with me. For the past 10 years I have continued to have symptoms, dry skin, constipation, joint issues, bouts of depression, low blood pressure, low body temp, etc. and my thyroid has continued to grow. Last year my GP noticed my thyroid and had testing done. Blood work came back fine but the ultrasound showed that my thyroid was enlarged by 33%. 3 months ago my Dr ran iron tests because my energy was so low and I am a vegetarian. He put me on prescription iron medication (which makes me nervous because I am a carrier for hemachromatosis) because the results showed a ferritin score of 7 although iron and every other iron related test was normal. After 3 months I went back to be retested but had to switch Drs because he retired. The new Dr told me before testing me that she could tell by looking at my thyroid that I have an issue going on and even if the results are normal I should be on medication. She redid the blood work and called today to let me know that my thyroid test was positive with an abnormally low TSH level. She also said that my iron and ferritin are normal but she wants to do further testing because my TIBC was too low. Is this related to the thyroid issue? I'm having an ultrasound in the morning but I'm confused because I thought I was HYPO thyroid but isn't low TSH HYPER? What does all this mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Krislena said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a otherwise healthy 28 year old female. When I was 18 I had blood work reflect hypOthyroidism but when I was sent to a specialist, they repeated the labs and said there was nothing wrong with me. For the past 10 years I have continued to have symptoms, dry skin, constipation, joint issues, bouts of depression, low blood pressure, low body temp, etc. and my thyroid has continued to grow. Last year my GP noticed my thyroid and had testing done. Blood work came back fine but the ultrasound showed that my thyroid was enlarged by 33%. 3 months ago my Dr ran iron tests because my energy was so low and I am a vegetarian. He put me on prescription iron medication (which makes me nervous because I am a carrier for hemachromatosis) because the results showed a ferritin score of 7 although iron and every other iron related test was normal. After 3 months I went back to be retested but had to switch Drs because he retired. The new Dr told me before testing me that she could tell by looking at my thyroid that I have an issue going on and even if the results are normal I should be on medication. She redid the blood work and called today to let me know that my thyroid test was positive with an abnormally low TSH level. She also said that my iron and ferritin are normal but she wants to do further testing because my TIBC was too low. Is this related to the thyroid issue? I'm having an ultrasound in the morning but I'm confused because I thought I was HYPO thyroid but isn't low TSH HYPER? What does all this mean?


Hi and welcome. You would be hyper if you have low TSH and high FREE T3 and FREE T4 and "if" you have TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) antibodies.

It would "seem" that most of us with thyroid disease have low ferritin issues. So I would say this is common but that is not to say that there are not other reasons.

Sounds like you have a very competent and caring doc; hang on to her!! Hopefully she will do RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to see what is "really" going on with your thyroid gland. Cancer needs to be ruled out.

But, let's see what the sonogram has to say first. And I hope you will let us know all about that.

Once again, welcome!


----------

